# Rappahannock River Perch/Shad/Herring run here yet?



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Has anybody fished the Fredricksburg area lately? Past years this is about the time perch, herrring and shad start showing up.

Thanks,

GF


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

*not yet*

Fished it every day this week and only caught a couple of small cats. Yesterday I snagged the smallest hickory shad that I have ever seen in the river.
There are two osprey diving occasionaly and there are a couple of herons, but for the most part the perch, shad, and herring runs have not started yet.


Mitch


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

No, I didn't see anything. The river is way too low, too clear and too cold. We need rain and heat. I went Thursday to toss a few flies and practice some casting. Nice to be out, though.

I'm surprised you caught a small shad.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the reply guys. I took your advice and stayed home to watch George Mason. Great Game!!!

Some of my buddies did not heed your advice and went to the Rapp... after 3 hours not even a nibble. They said the water was very low.



GF


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

just remember shad is ilegal to keep this year dont want to get a ticket


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Any change on the fishing condition? Look like great fishing weather this weekend. Wanna try out my new 15' boat.

Thanks again,

GF


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Yep, they are here. Good bite in the morning and on overcast days, very slow midday and afternoon. The herring have arrived here too.


Mitch


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Wish me luck. Going to be fishing for the first time this year. Thanks for the info.

GF


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

*Is this rain going to letup today?*

Anybody fishing today? Rain rain rain and more rain. Any chance the rain will stop anytime soon? 

GF


----------

